# For you Beer Drinkers



## linescum (Apr 27, 2007)

A 2006 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year.
Another study found that Americans drink an average of 22 gallons of beer a year.

That means, on average, Americans get about 41 miles per gallon."


----------



## camocook (Apr 27, 2007)

close estimate. I think I get better mileage on the weekends.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

I wonder how that relates to Canada? ...

We have a bigger gallon ....so miles per gallon!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm sounds flawed to me...


Only 22 gallons? That's only two batches a year! I probably taste more wort than that!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

If I did my math right I must drink 40 gallons a year
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I must have really thru the curve off


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

That is only an average ... I like to think that I'm above average!


----------



## gofish (Apr 28, 2007)

If my calculations are correct,  I am right at theaverage of walking 900 miles a year (to my beer fridge)  .............. I am still calculating how many gallons of beer that equates to!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

Ooops, I must have had my quota already when I did this math, it seems I left a 0 out.  40 should read 400


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 28, 2007)

HeHeHeHe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That's funny stuff right there Rodger!!!


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

One More Thing. Would That Be Regular Or Unleaded?????


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 28, 2007)

ONLY 22 GALLONS, ? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm   what week was that ??? lol.....


----------



## beerivore (Apr 29, 2007)

What weekend was that?


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 29, 2007)

I Believeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   that might have been last Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   fri-sat -sun -mon-tues-and finally wed nights ,??????????alchol induced amnesia wearing off now :) ...lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

That's only like what.... 

1/2 bottle a day?

4 bottles a week?


----------

